# Builder insists on supplying....



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

This drives me nuts,I don't mind if he supplies the rock,but when it comes to the compound,us tapers are picky on what we like to use,We have systems that work best for us.Some builders only use certain suppliers that don't always stock certain brands.For example: Rapid coat you can't find everywhere,I like to use it.Some suppliers only carry Pro-form,& I hate the stuff.
I'm curious what do you guys do in this situation?
Lately with this 1 builder I just over order & stock pile the compound I like to use,& save it for other jobs,& this leaves me bringing in the rest of the mud that we use.
I always turn around & wonder what can these guys possibly think they are saving by supplying:confused1:.
This 1 builder wanted to supply me with easy finish,I used the junk once,& swore I would never use it again,I told him I can't do the job unless I supplied,I lost $50 to supply,but was worth it.
Sorry bout the rant........:blink:


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

The simple answer I give is that I have a buisness relationship with my suppliers that I need to maintain in order to get my material at a reduced cost thus keeping my bids inline with my competition and insuring that my company can earn a profit and I stay in buisness. It doesn t always work with the cheap sob's trying to save a couple hundred bucks, but then I really dont work with those cheap sob's.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

No Prob With rant dude, All Good, Sometimes i have had trouble with builders wanting to supply but its becouse they want it on there accounts to get the big discounts so they can mark it up and sell on to the owners for a profit, Your Builders prob just got some cheap stuff for a bigger profit to him thinking plasters all the same and we will use any old rubbish, stick to your guns and tell them to shove it up there jacksey.
And I asked you on another post what (IMO) Means, Yes i know? Silly NZER.


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 3, 2010)

IMO= in my opinion 
what does NZER mean ?
________
Small Tits Webcam


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

NZer = New Zealander :thumbsup:


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 3, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> NZer = New Zealander :thumbsup:


thank you :thumbup:
________
Jomtien beach condo


----------



## akcajun (Dec 16, 2009)

IS rapid coat any good??


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

I personally bid all my jobs materials supplied unless I am subbing for another drywall company. I won't do my own jobs with "stocked" materials...meaning, i get my own or I don't do it...just give them a bid like you normally would and see what they say. I bet you won't be too far off those that don't supply materials because they are bidding it higher to factor in the time loss by using there junk..board is one thing, but I don't use "there" mud

I personally prefer usg or natl. gyp board, but I can live without it...mud I use what I use


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

akcajun said:


> IS rapid coat any good??


I have used everything and so far rapid coat has been the best. I have been using it exclusively for 10 years and on the rare occasion that I don't have it for whatever reason...my guys make a huge deal about it. Although if you don't make it relatively loose on the rough coat it does have a tendency to not adhere properly but other than that the stuff has been really good.


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

akcajun said:


> IS rapid coat any good??


Its good stuff,light,creamy & doesn't shrink:thumbsup:.I don't add any water on the base coat,some of the guys use it right outta the bucket,I gotta give it a whip:yes:.Lowes only carries the white,they also make a beige that only a hand full of suppliers that I know of, carry it.It pollishes nice with 12 ozs of water.I would never use it on the 1st coat,as it has no glues in it from what I know.I always use usg to tape with.
The only down fall is, it seems to not go a long way.
I've only been using it on inside corners, caps & polish with.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

You could always tell him thats fine as long as he orders what you tell him to.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

Same thing goes for cheap glue,nails,screws,bead. How much do they save after countless repairs due to shoddy materials? Even if they are no longer responsible after C/O it will be thier name mentioned every time the subject of the eyesores is brought up. If you make the hangers use Cousin Earls Glue or Bobs Nails and a sheet falls on some kids heads guess who's gonna get sued?


----------



## MIKE FROM NH (Dec 20, 2009)

I love it when the client supplies materials, this way they take responsibility on stock and delivery. I don't measure those jobs. I base my price on their measurements, and estimate the sheet count and charge *** per sheet. As far as mud goes- as long as its NOT USG green I could care less. But even if it was I could deal with it, I'm not a bitch! Its just not really that important...lugging the 1-2 extra is a PITA, at the end of the day.


----------



## MIKE FROM NH (Dec 20, 2009)

evolve991 said:


> Same thing goes for cheap glue,nails,screws,bead. How much do they save after countless repairs due to shoddy materials? Even if they are no longer responsible after C/O it will be thier name mentioned every time the subject of the eyesores is brought up. If you make the hangers use Cousin Earls Glue or Bobs Nails and a sheet falls on some kids heads guess who's gonna get sued?


When was the last time you heard of drywall that was screwed and glued, actually fall on some kids head? A 12' would NEVER move with 10-12 screws, but we put 30+ and some glue....drywall falling sounds like the Tooth Fairy


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

MIKE FROM NH said:


> When was the last time you heard of drywall that was screwed and glued, actually fall on some kids head? A 12' would NEVER move with 10-12 screws, but we put 30+ and some glue....drywall falling sounds like the Tooth Fairy


 
It doesn't have to be a 12' sheet falling to F up someones day,its usually the smaller pieces which are more likely to be put up with less nails or glue. The lawsuits involving injuries usually include a clause to keep mouths shut as part of the settlement. The Urban Myth about a woman having a shower ceiling fall on her because the glue didn't adhere to the green board may BE a myth but every damn builder knows about it and insists on either alot more screws or the ceilings be regular. As far as the Tooth Fairy goes I guess gravity is optional in your universe.

The same builders who insist on using thier Dollar Store materials usually have cut so many corners there will be alot more movement and settling,warping,buckling because they were "The Pro" and knew it all.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

a large leak could cause the screws to fail.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Mike: Like I have said before,, if you are glueing up boards,, you can use an air stapler to tack the board up and then come back and place the amount of screws you want.. Works great for small bath rooms when you have no help to hang.


----------

